# pup falls asleep in other room before bedtime



## trish74 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi
My new pup falls asleep in living room before bedtime, should I just lift him and put him to bed in kitchen in his bed, he is going to toilet on papers if in kitchen, he crys a bit at night but cause he is so small is not waking hubby or kids.

Should I force him to wake take him outside and make him toliet or just put him to his bed? He is 8 weeks tomorrow.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

If it was me i would wake him with a call and encourage him to follow outside (take if needed to start with) and encourage him to toilet and then bring back in and settle him where you want him to be overnight.


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

Rolosmum said:


> If it was me i would wake him with a call and encourage him to follow outside (take if needed to start with) and encourage him to toilet and then bring back in and settle him where you want him to be overnight.


That's what I would do tooooo


----------



## anita a (Jun 17, 2011)

me too, we always take our pup out before we go to bed wether he's asleep or not!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

agree with all the other posts.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I would definitely take him outside, rather than get him used to just going on the paper overnight. I would get rid of the paper entirely and get up several times a night as well to go outside to help toilet training.


----------



## trish74 (Aug 6, 2011)

I use the papers for him cause I know he will have accidents, especially when he is crying whinging he piddles, I might start getting up during the night to take him out, but he is still going on papers during the day so thought I would try and get him out of it first before tackling night time too, he must have a very small bladder as when he is awake he could go about 3 times in 1 hour, we take him out alot during the day but even when he goes outside he could come in and go again in the house!!

He is only 8 weeks today and I think I am lucky that he is actually going on the papers rather than all over the kitchen floor!!, I have started closing off some of the kitchen, waiting on play pen to arrive so we can put him in it at night.

How often would you suggest getting up during the night with him, every 2/3 hours?, will he then learn to hold it until I come down to waken him?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I got up three times every night for a few nights, reduced it to twice once I realised that I was actually waking him, then just once and he started to go all the way through after about 10 days so I was very lucky. I also just watched him like a hawk in the day...didn't let him out of my sight (had 5 weeks off work!) and it really paid off as he had only two wees in the house during the first two weeks then nothing since. 

I do think I was exceptionally lucky (and looked like a zombie)...but all that standing out in the snow at 2 in the morning payed off .


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I got up three times every night for a few nights, reduced it to twice once I realised that I was actually waking him, then just once and he started to go all the way through after about 10 days so I was very lucky. I also just watched him like a hawk in the day...didn't let him out of my sight (had 5 weeks off work!) and it really paid off as he had only two wees in the house during the first two weeks then nothing since.
> 
> I do think I was exceptionally lucky (and looked like a zombie)...but all that standing out in the snow at 2 in the morning payed off .


This was the same for us, my pup is 11 weeks old and we have crate trained him since day one! He has never been to the toilet in his bed. I started off getting up twice in the night and then just extended the time every night. After a week of doing this we just didnt set the alarm and he went all night!  he was very good at night! Now he goes from 10.30 till 6.30 easily and sometimes longer at the weekend. He has had a few accidents in the house but i still think very good. We never did the pad thing just took him out all the time! after eating, playing, sleeping every 45mins to an hour. That time is getting slightly longer but still we have the odd accident. He will get there though he has his second jab this afternoon so he will be off out on walks next week!


----------



## trish74 (Aug 6, 2011)

So if I get up should I waken him, I am thinking now most of the accidents are early in morning, he usually sleeps alot in the evening, wakes from about 9-10 and plays with kids then goes back down, one of us will take him out before we go to bed about 11.30, but as it is summer and me and kids are off we dont usually get up until about 8 so think he is going when he wakes in morning before us, when he is awake he could go every 10-15 mins, I started treats with him yesterday when he goes outside, not everytime or he wouldnt eat his food, maybe he will get the idea, but still even today he went twice when we had him out the back, but as soon as we came in he went on kitchen floor!!

Dogless how good were you, could I hire you to come and train Alfie for me, you could start a buisness with results like that.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

trish74 said:


> So if I get up should I waken him, I am thinking now most of the accidents are early in morning, he usually sleeps alot in the evening, wakes from about 9-10 and plays with kids then goes back down, one of us will take him out before we go to bed about 11.30, but as it is summer and me and kids are off we dont usually get up until about 8 so think he is going when he wakes in morning before us, when he is awake he could go every 10-15 mins, I started treats with him yesterday when he goes outside, not everytime or he wouldnt eat his food, maybe he will get the idea, but still even today he went twice when we had him out the back, but as soon as we came in he went on kitchen floor!!
> 
> Dogless how good were you, could I hire you to come and train Alfie for me, you could start a buisness with results like that.


I wasn't good, Kilo was....I was just very, very lucky (and never let him out of my sight poor little bugger!!). If it is any consolation, the toilet training was simple but I have had my fair share of trouble with other aspects of training .

I think 8 1/2 hours is a long time...maybe get up at 3 and up for the day at 7 instead of 8? - wake him initially then judge for yourself depending on what happens.


----------



## trish74 (Aug 6, 2011)

He has just fell asleep now, 9pm so am going to wake him at 12 take him out, then will get up again at 3, then 7 will see how it goes, I have ordered a crate for him too so am planning tonight to reduce the area he has in kitchen to wander round so if he needs to poo he might bark, cry!! Hubby might not be happy though as he has work in morning!!!

I take it if I get up and he has already went I take him anyway and try shorter hours tomorrow night?


----------

